# Fehmarn: Tipps und Spots zum Angeln vom Kleinboot und in der Brandung



## Timo.Keibel (8. Juni 2020)

Moin Boardies und Fehmarn-Fahrer,

leider gibt es keinen aktuellen Thread, daher eröffne ich mal einen neuen. Vielleicht treiben sich hier ja ein paar Fehmarn-Experten rum. 






_Scholle aus der Ostsee. Wo sind gute Stellen für Plattfische auf und vor Fehmarn?_

Nach mehr als zehn Jahren geht es für mich für ein paar Tage nach Fehmarn. Möchte in der Brandung und von Kleinboot auf Butt (vorzugsweise Scholle) und Dorsch fischen. Mit dem klein Boot (15 PS) stechen wir von Burgtiefe auf See. Für ein paar Tipps in puncto Bootsstellen und Strände zum Brandungsangeln mit gute Chancen auf Platten wäre ich dankbar.

Bedankt im Voraus!


----------



## Hot-Spot (8. Juni 2020)

Hi, ein beliebter Spot auf Platte ist die Strecke zwischen Taro Bootsverleih/Camping und der Fehmarn Sundbrücke. Die Boote lassen sich die Strecke entlang driften. Hier werden auf Wattis auch Dorsche gefangen. Zumindest, so lange das Wasser noch nicht zu warm ist und die Dorsche ins Tiefe ziehen. Auch entlang der Fahrrinne sind Platten zu fangen.  Vom Ufer aus ist die Fehmarn Sundbrücke und die Bereiche daneben beliebte Spots. Flügge soll auch sehr gut sein, da war ich selber aber noch nicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Juni 2020)

Ist zwar schon länger her, aber sonst war Staberhuk fangmaessig immer eine Bank, egal ob vom Boot, Kutter oder Ufer. Sandflaechen mit großen Steinen, Tangfelder, Steilküste, immer fuer Dorsch und Meerforelle gut, Platte als Beifang natuerlich auch. Zum Strand ab Meeschendorf oder erst ab Staberndorf ausgeschildert.


----------



## Waller Michel (8. Juni 2020)

Meine beiden Vorrednern kann ich nur zustimmen! 
Das sind schon mal gute Spots! 
Auch oben neben dem Campingplatz bei Puttgarden ,dort ist ein kleiner Parkplatz wo viele Wassersportler immer parken. 
Dort habe ich in der Brandung schon sehr schöne Dorsche gefangen !
War aber auch jetzt schon länger nicht mehr dort, da es kein Hundstrand ist und wir immer mit den Hunden unterwegs sind! 

LG


----------



## Timo.Keibel (8. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank schon einmal für Eure Erfahrungen und Tipps.
Vom Staberhuk und Flügge habe ich auch schon viel gelesen. Je nach Wind teste ich diese Stellen auf jeden Fall einmal an.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (8. Juni 2020)

Kumpel hatte letzten Juni ne 48er Scholle auf tote Rute mit WW 50m südlich Staberhuk. War richtig gut im Futter


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Juni 2020)

Hi, zum Dorschangeln würde ich mit dem Boot in Richtung Staberhuk fahren. Für Platte sind Püttsee und in Richtung Großenbrode gute Stellen. Zum Brandungsangeln ist der Bereich bei der Beelitz Werft sehr beliebt und mMn. überbewertet. Ich würde mich da eher am Wind orientieren.


----------



## Waller Michel (9. Juni 2020)

Ja Staberhuk gehen die Dorsche auf jeden Fall recht gut vom Strand aus und ist ansich auch schön dort zu sitzen! 
Auch mit dem Boot ist dort gut !
	

		
			
		

		
	











Aber soo leer wie auf meinem Foto ist es dort leider nicht immer. ...

LG Michael


----------



## ollidi (9. Juni 2020)

Südlich von Meeschendorf ist eine Kante, von der geht es von ca. 5 Meter auf ca. 8 Meter runter.
Ich habe leider keine Seekarte mehr...
Da habe ich mal gut Scholle und auch Dorsch an der toten Rute gefangen. Köder waren Wattwurm.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Junior mit einer guten Scholle. Das Bild ist aber schon von 2007.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (10. Juni 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Südlich von Meeschendorf ist eine Kante, von der geht es von ca. 5 Meter auf ca. 8 Meter runter.
> Ich habe leider keine Seekarte mehr...



Danke für Deine und Eure Tipps. Bin gespannt, ob da irgendwas am Band zuppeln wird. Hoffe, dass mir der Bootsverleiher noch ein paar Spots nennen kann, ansonsten habe ich inzwischen schon ein paar Stellen, die ich je nach Wind anfahren werden.
Schönen Fisch den Dein Sohn damals fing.


----------



## buttweisser (11. Juni 2020)

Brandung und Sommer ist immer so eine Sache, aber manchmal gehts. Wenn ich du wäre, dann würde ich die Westermarkelsdorfer Huk ansteuern. 

Der Fußmarsch bis dorthin ist aber anstrengend und dazu noch bei sommerlichen Temperaturen, das wird nicht einfach. Vielleicht erwischst du ja mal kühleres Wetter. Es ist jedenfalls ein super Strand für Plattfisch. Ca. 80-120m Wurfweite sollte man bei ruhigem Wetter schon anbieten, dafür kannst du auch mit Klieschen rechnen. Der Strand funktioniert manchmal auch schon am Nachmittag. Das sind aber alles nur eigene Erfahrungen aus dem Oktober verschiedener Jahre.

Im Sommer verwende ich auch bei wenig Wind und Strömung manchmal Krallenbleie. Damit kann man das Vorfach bissl auf Spannung bringen und die Krabben kommen nicht so schnell an die Mundschnüre. 2 kurze Mundschnüre (max 20cm) mit Corkys von 10-12mm, damit der Haken vom Grund auftreibt, sonst hat man kaum eine Chance gegen die Krabben. Größere Corkys treiben zwar noch besser auf, haben aber meiner Meinung nach eine Scheuchwirkung auf Platte. Den Abstand von Mundschnüren zum Blei ändere ich je nach Aktivität der Krabben. Manchmal ist die untere Mundschnur 50-80cm vom Blei enfernt.

Das sind aber nur meine Erfahrungen - bisher hat es damit ganz gut funktioniert, aber vielleicht gibt es auch noch bessere Ideen gegen diese Biester in der sommerlichen Brandung.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (15. Juni 2020)

Kurzer Bericht:
Leider wurde die Tour mit dem Kleinboot aufgrund des Windes abgesagt. Egal! Alternativ ging es dann in die Brandung. Habe mich für den Strand in Altenteil entschieden. Dort hatte ich mit sehr viel Kraut zu kämpfen, dennoch konnte ich insgesamt vier Butt (drei für die Küche) landen. Zum Abend nahm der Wind weiter zu und Fußballgroße Krautteppiche machten ein Weiterangeln nicht möglich.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (15. Juni 2020)

Petri, Timo! Sind ja ganz nette Lappen


----------



## Mittelhesse (20. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Berichte. Will auch wieder nach Fehmarn. Zwischen 18.07. und 01.08. 
Leider ist die Insel wohl komplett ausgebucht. Falls jemand einen kennt, suche noch ne Ferienwohnung für drei Personen. 
Petri Heil.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (20. Juni 2020)

Mittelhesse schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Berichte. Will auch wieder nach Fehmarn. Zwischen 18.07. und 01.08.
> Leider ist die Insel wohl komplett ausgebucht. Falls jemand einen kennt, suche noch ne Ferienwohnung für drei Personen.
> Petri Heil.



Dranbleiben! Kurzfristig und Last Minute ergeben sich bestimmt Möglichkeiten


----------



## Quasten_flosser (18. Juli 2020)

Bin jetzt noch eine Woche hier auf Fehmarn .
Bislang konnte ich vom Ufer nichts fangen .
War einmal mitverm kleinboot draußen und fing 13 Butt , bei Fehmarnsund.
Würde ich auch gern noch mal tun aber gerne noch jemanden finden der mit auf s kleinboot kommt.

falls jemand Interesse hat bitte PN schreiben


----------



## esoxjoker (28. Juli 2020)

Grüße in die Runde. Ich bin noch bis 08.08.2020 in Großenbrode. Ich biete mich als Mitangler für eine Angeltour an. Ob Scholle und/oder Dorsch ist egal Falls noch jemand Platz für 1 oder 2 Personen frei hat, bitte per PN melden. Danke und schönen Urlaub


----------



## durbanpoisen23 (30. Juli 2020)

@esoxjoker: Ich bin ab Samstag in großenbrode. Hast du vor mitn kutter rauszufahren?


----------



## esoxjoker (30. Juli 2020)

moin,
ich werde nächste Woche mal von Heiligenhafen aus mit der Einigkeit oder Tanja fahren... 
Sollten sich Möglichkeiten ergeben, mit dem Kleinboot raus zu kommen, werde ich da nicht nein sagen.
Oder kennst du bessere Kutter/Boote?
mfg Sebastian


----------



## durbanpoisen23 (30. Juli 2020)

Moin

Bei mir ist es das 1. mal auf Dorsch. Geplant ist mit der MS Karoline oder der MS Tanja aufs Wasser oder wie du, wenn sich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ergibt mit einem Kleinboot raus.

VG

Marc


----------



## durbanpoisen23 (30. Juli 2020)

Die Rute, die ich mir fürs Kutterangeln bestellt habe dürfte für's kleinboot evt. bisschen zu schwer (WG 60-160g) sein . Überlege mir noch eine Spinrute mit max. 80g WG zu holen.


----------



## esoxjoker (30. Juli 2020)

Da ich höchstens 1 bis 2 mal im Jahr im Salzigen Wasser angel, habe ich nicht die allerbeste Ausrüstung... Ich habe 2x Cormoran Seacore Deepliner in 2,4m und 2,1m mit 100gr bis 250gr (ist vollkommen übertrieben...) als Ersatzruten und eine Tenax Rute mit 20gr bis 80gr. Letztere macht bedeutend mehr spaß.
Um Fische zu angeln Funktionieren aber alle drei.


----------



## durbanpoisen23 (30. Juli 2020)

Da ich mehr der UL Angler bin, würde mir eine leichtere Rute natürlich viel mehr Spaß bieten. 
Ich denk ich werd morgen mal zum örtlichen fahren.


----------

